# Alsa will nicht nVidia Corporation MCP55 High*solved*

## dronin

model name: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+

Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

Gentoo AMD64 Stage

[I] media-libs/alsa-lib

Installed versions:  1.0.14a-r1(14:20:23 09/17/07)

[I] media-sound/alsa-driver

Installed versions:  1.0.14(14:19:08 09/17/07) alsa_cards_hda-intel

[I] media-sound/alsa-headers

Installed versions:  1.0.14(0.9)

Sound spielen als User kommt garnichts, als root: 

MPEG 1.0 layer III, 128 kbit/s, 44100 Hz joint-stereo

ALSA snd_pcm_hw_params error: Invalid argument

mpg321: pcm_plug.c:67: snd_pcm_plug_close: Assertion `plug->gen.slave == plug->req_slave' failed.

Aborted

Alsa im Kernel lief nicht, daher Test mit emergten Modulen.

Linux digital-bitch 2.6.22-ck1Last edited by dronin on Mon Sep 17, 2007 11:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## senti

vielleicht hilft dir dieser threat weiter?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-582140.html

----------

## dronin

Nein, komplett andere Fehler, sorry, thread hilft kein Stueck weiter.

----------

## Anarcho

Hm,

also ich kann hier mit den aktuellen gentoo-sources und den kernelinternen Treibern problemlos Musik hören.

----------

## dronin

Das ist ehrlich gesagt schoen fuer Dich, aber einer Loesung meines Problems

bin ich nun immer noch kein Stueck weiter. Ich haenge nun schon fast 2 Wochen

ueber dem Problem und drum ein Posting hier im Forum, denn das ist fuer mich immer

der letzte Schritt wie man sicherlich an meiner Zeit in der ich hier geregged bin und Anzahl

der Postings sehen kann.

Ich bitte daher um konstruktive Vorschlaege nicht um: Bei mir gehts

oder um Postinglinks die ueberhaupt keinen Bezug zu meinem Problem haben.

----------

## dronin

Nachdem ich jetzt versucht habe alte Versionen von Alsa zum laufen zu bekommen

habe ich einfach mal die Config geloescht der Alsadriver und den neuesten neu gemerged:

digital-bitch mp3 # rm /usr/share/alsa/cards/HDA-Intel.conf

digital-bitch mp3 # mpg321 janus_-_saitenspiel.mp3 

High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2, and 3.

Version 0.59q (2002/03/23). Written and copyrights by Joe Drew.

Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Title  : Saitenspiel                     Artist: Janus                         

Album  : Vater                           Year  : 1999

Comment:                                 Genre : Pop                           

Playing MPEG stream from janus_-_saitenspiel.mp3 ...

MPEG 1.0 layer III, 48 kbit/s, 44100 Hz stereo

und schon kann ich meine Mitbewohner wecken!

Dickes Danks an stkn der mich auf die Idee gebracht haette das das file hin sein koennte

----------

## Anarcho

wobei es dann sicherlich auch mit dem Kernel-internen Treiber laufen sollte. Ich ziehe diesen den externen immer vor.

----------

## firefly

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> wobei es dann sicherlich auch mit dem Kernel-internen Treiber laufen sollte. Ich ziehe diesen den externen immer vor.

 

auser du bist, wegen irgentwelchen problemen mit den in-kernel treibern, auf die neuste version von alsa-drivers angewiesen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   wobei es dann sicherlich auch mit dem Kernel-internen Treiber laufen sollte. Ich ziehe diesen den externen immer vor. 
> 
> auser du bist, wegen irgentwelchen problemen mit den in-kernel treibern, auf die neuste version von alsa-drivers angewiesen. 

 

Probleme gibbet nicht! Niemals !!111elf

----------

